# Wood Fired Sauna heater



## righter101 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have an applicaiton for a sauna/studio building (accessory to residence).

They show a wood stove in the sauna room and label it as "sauna heater".

Using CH 19, with the requirement for thermostat....

M1902.4 Controls. Sauna heaters shall be equipped with a

thermostat that will limit room temperature to not greater than

194°F (90°C). Where the thermostat is not an integral part of

the heater, the heat-sensing element shall be located within 6

inches (152 mm) of the ceiling.

Anyone aware of a thermostat for woodstoves or something I am overlooking that would allow this installation?

I think it may be prohibited just wanted to see if anyone has encountered similar...

Thanks.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 12, 2011)

> Where the thermostat is not an integral part ofthe heater, the heat-sensing element shall be located within 6
> 
> inches (152 mm) of the ceiling.


You need combustion air for the wood sauna heater so you should have a vent into the room. Usually brought in below the floor and venting directly in front of the fire box.  Connect the heat sensor to an exhaust fan. Make sure the intake and exhaust are properly sized to limit the tempature in the room.


----------



## righter101 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Mt.  that makes some sense.  If the room temperature exceeds the 194, the exhaust fan would kick on, and pull air from where?

For our State, the combustion air is required to be directly connected to the firebox.

Would you want to see another intake opening, with a flapper, sized to allow enough air to come through and cool the room off?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 12, 2011)

> Would you want to see another intake opening, with a flapper, sized to allow enough air to come through and cool the room off?


For your state yes a separate intake vent for the room would be needed in order to reduce the room temp when needed.

You need to be careful that the exhaust fan is not over sized and causes a backdraft on the wood stove vent.


----------



## righter101 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.  It makes sense how one could be constructed.  i think i would require an ME to design it, and possibly require the device to be tested prior to installation to verify it functions as intended.

Or the other thought is to restrict the use of the fire box to "LLAMA DUNG ONLY, NO WOOD ALLOWED".


----------



## AlexW (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello.
I personally think that an electric heater is better than a wood heater.
Maybe I'm wrong. I have: https://spaprof.com/category/electric-heaters-and-accessories/electric-heaters
I want to know more about the advantages of a wood-burning heater.
Thanks for the answer.


----------

